# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Μiele KM548 Facette

## ziakosnasos

Έχω αυτήν την εστία , ξαφνικά  εμφάνισε κάτι  F και Ε  στα δύο display και δεν ανταποκρινόταν , ήρθε ο τεχνικός της Miele είπε ότι η αριστερή πλακέτα και η κεντρική έχουν πρόβλημα και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με κόστος γύρω στο 500αρι  .

  Το μπλοκάρισμα που είχε ήταν να εμφανίζει τις ίδιες ενδείξεις και στα δύο χειριστήρια δηλαδή έβαζα στο 8 το πάνω δεξιό μάτι φαινόταν και στα δύο display το 8  ή ανάλογα τι βαθμό επέλεγα , χωρίς όμως να ανάβει κάποιο μάτι απο τα αριστερά  

 Την άνοιξα είδα ότι υπήρχαν κάποια άλλατα ,  τις  καθάρισα  όσο μπορούσα   , μετά άναβα το  δεξί μάτι και δεν άναβε η ένδειξη και στο αριστερό display . Τα δύο πάνω μάτια δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα , εάν  ανάψω  όμως ένα απο τα δύο κάτω μάτια  δουλεύει κάποια στιγμή ζεσταίνει αλλά μετά , λοκάρει με πετάει το error και προσπαθεί να κάνει reset  , εάν κρυώσει μετά πάλι είναι οκ  . Την έχω πάει και σε άλλον τεχνικό έξω   , την κράτησε κάποιο διάστημα και μου  είπε ότι κάτι γίνεται με τις πλακέτες όχι κάτι το εμπεριστατομένο. 


Δεν έχω βρει πουθενά κάποιο service manual ή κάποιο σχηματικό  με το τι έξαρτήματα φοράει καθώς και τις προδιαγραφές τους , εάν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε και έχετε κάτι.

Με το πολύμετρο έχω δει κάποιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στην δεξιά και στην αριστερή πλακέτα οι οποίες είναι πανομοιότυπες. 

Οι πλακέτες είναι αυτές .
Και η εστία είναι αυτή.

----------


## klik

Service manual δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει, αλλά ακόμα και να υπάρχει θα αφορά τα τεστς και όχι σχέδια από τις πλακέτες.
Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν μπεί πολλά χέρια πάνω και η μια αρχική βλάβη, μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο μια τώρα...
Γενικά οι miele έχουν επισκευάσιμες πλακέτες, η λειτουργία των εξαρτημάτων είναι γνωστή και κατανοητή (δεν είναι απαραίτητο το σχηματικό). Εξ αποστάσεως και χωρίς δικές σου φωτογραφίες (καλής ανάλυσης) από όλες τις πλευρές των πλακετών,  δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

και μια φωτογραφία με τα "άλατα " που καθάρισες

----------


## ziakosnasos

Αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσω φώτο για τα _"άλατα"_ κάποια στιγμή ελπίζω να έχω τον χρόνο να το  κάνω  .

----------


## maragtron

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου, 


Έχω και εγώ την ίδια εστία και μου έσπασε το τζάμι. Εάν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς μήπως ενδιαφέρεσαι να μου την πουλήσεις; Βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση είναι το 2015, αλλά λέω μήπως και το δεις  :Smile: . 



Ευχαριστώ, 

Νίκος
nikosmaragkakis@hotmail.com

----------


## ziakosnasos

Γειά σου Νίκο την επισκευάσα φίλε μου την ίδια την πλακέτα και την δουλεύω μέχρι και σήμερα,.

----------


## dkiros

Έχει σπάσει και εμένα η εστία μου. Ξέρετε τιμή?

----------

